# Who Owns A Eheim Classic External Filter?



## Smells Fishy (18 Dec 2015)

I've been shopping around for my first external for a while now. A few have taken my interest like Tetra's EX 800 Plus, Fluval 206 and now I've came across the Eheim classic 350. I've read some reviews for the classic that stand apart from the other filter reviews. One person said his has been in use for 20 years another said 12 years. Having to buy the double taps separately is a bit of a ball ache and what ones do I need? Are the ones for 12mm tubing suitable? Are these ones from Amazon the right ones -  Eheim Double Tap With Quick Disconnect Coupling 12/16?

Any way thanks for your input.


----------



## Andy Thurston (18 Dec 2015)

Good filters I've got an older 2217 flow is good even when its crammed full of media and dirty. I've used fluvals and others and nothing even comes close

Double taps are a must

check the hose sizes on the eheim website to make sure you get the right size

http://www.eheim-aquarium-parts.co....ctor-4004412?gclid=CLb0ybKZ5skCFUsOwwodTpEM8g


----------



## dw1305 (18 Dec 2015)

Hi all, 





Smells Fishy said:


> One person said his has been in use for 20 years another said 12 years.


I've got some that I've owned for ~10 years and they weren't new when I got them. I like that there <"aren't many bits that can go wrong">.





Big clown said:


> Double taps are a must


  It is lot easier with the double taps, you can pick them up pre-owned on Ebay. 





Smells Fishy said:


> Eheim Double Tap With Quick Disconnect Coupling 12/16?


Yes the hose is 12/16 (inside/outside) on the 2215 (350).

cheers Darrel


----------



## parotet (20 Dec 2015)

Hi all

My 2215 was second hand (or third, fourth... who knows) and I still sold it to a colleague. They are hardy and trustful, however I find that their energy consumption should be revised by Eheim. 

Jordi


----------



## LfcFan1977 (8 Jan 2016)

dw1305's linked post is great.
I've had my 2nd hand (supposedly a few old at sale) 2217 for about 6 months. Very quiet. Consistent flow rate. Easier to clean and prime than my Eheim Ecco.
It is easier to customise to your own media set-up that most other canisters because it doesn't involve trays, so you can simply make your own dividers out of light diffusers (egg-crate) or mesh. Plus, no trays mean no chance of by-pass.

I only use 15cm of pipe after a "Eheim Double Tap With Quick Disconnect Coupling" on the inlet side (feed) and single tap on the outlet side (return). That way, all I have to move during normal maintenance is the canister, 15cm of pipe and a tap.


----------



## xim (9 Jan 2016)

I've been using two 2217's for 5-6 years, and a 2213 for 2 years now.
I think they're good, never try other models/brands though.

I use media bags in 2217 for easier maintenance. The 2213 already came 
with its own basket.

I'm surprised you have to buy the double taps separately, mine came
with the filters and hoses, ready to run.


----------



## LfcFan1977 (9 Jan 2016)

Forgot to mention, my double tap on the inlet is a 16/22 & the single on the outlet is a 12/16


----------



## xim (9 Jan 2016)

parotet said:


> Hi all
> 
> My 2215 was second hand (or third, fourth... who knows) and I still sold it to a colleague. They are hardy and trustful, however I find that their energy consumption should be revised by Eheim.
> 
> Jordi



I think the power consumption is fine. It's not that their pumps are not efficient.
Those new filters with higher flow rate and lower wattage have lower head max (pressure) than the classics.
Which means they are more sensitive to clogging.


----------



## parotet (10 Jan 2016)

xim said:


> I think the power consumption is fine. It's not that their pumps are not efficient.
> Those new filters with higher flow rate and lower wattage have lower head max (pressure) than the classics.
> Which means they are more sensitive to clogging.


This is why I always use filters clearly exceeding the manufacturers'recommendations. My 20 liters tank works with a JBL e401 (400 lph) and my 60 liters with a JBL e901 (900 lph). Silent, low consumption, more than enough flow and power, low maintenance, high filtering volume... And yet cheaper than the Classic Eheim equivalents. However I have always owned Eheim Classic, excellent pieces of equipment, probably much harder than JBL due to its extreme simplicity. They are really a bucket with a pump, that's all.

Jordi


----------



## Chris Jackson (10 Jan 2016)

I just got a 2217 that I am using alongside a 2226 and I much prefer the classic with it's simple pure design. I'm pretty certain there isn't any water bypass round the media in the way that you get with a filter with media baskets. It came with quick connect double taps included and these make maintenance a breeze. Highly recomended!


----------



## xim (10 Jan 2016)

parotet said:


> This is why I always use filters clearly exceeding the manufacturers'recommendations. My 20 liters tank works with a JBL e401 (400 lph) and my 60 liters with a JBL e901 (900 lph). Silent, low consumption, more than enough flow and power, low maintenance, high filtering volume... And yet cheaper than the Classic Eheim equivalents. However I have always owned Eheim Classic, excellent pieces of equipment, probably much harder than JBL due to its extreme simplicity. They are really a bucket with a pump, that's all.
> 
> Jordi



from https://www.zooplus.de/pictures/product/JBL_CristalProfi_e701_greenline.pdf



> The data given on the type plate and the packaging refer, as usual technically, to maximum IDLE RUNNING DATA of the pump, without hoses and filter material:
> CP e701: 700 l/h
> CP e901: 900 l/h
> CP e1501: 1400 l/h





> The following approximate capacities refer to a hose length of 1.5 m and operating with the supplied filter material in a clean or new condition:
> ￼CP e701: 350 – 400 l/h
> CP e901: 380 – 450 l/h
> CP e1501: 800 – 900 l/h



It would be interesting to compare the e901 with the Classic 350 (15w, 620l/h, 1.8 metre pump head max) after a month of use.

When I ran my Classic 250 (8w) with 2 litres of very fine media (Seachem Matrix Carbon). I measured the flow rate with a bucket and a stopwatch. It was respectfully 342 l/h!

Many years have passed but it seems the real innovations in pump technology have not come to consumer section of aquarium industry yet.

PS: Some shop such as (http://www.aquariumline.com/catalog...aquariums-litres-pump-p-7741.html?language=en ) shows suspiciously high pump head spec of 1.8m for the e901. I think it is a typo. Since the 1.8m is also used for the e1501 (http://www.aquariumline.com/catalog...iums-litres-pump-1500-p-7742.html?language=en ).


----------



## xim (10 Jan 2016)

In summary, I think the advantages of newer filters (compared to the Classics) lie in convenience (media baskets, priming), electronically adjustable flow rate, and media volume. Not in power consumption. I don't count lowering pump head to gain more flow as such.


----------



## xim (10 Jan 2016)

xim said:


> ...
> I don't count lowering pump head to gain more flow as such.



Edit: I don't count lowering pump head to gain more flow (in newer filters) as being more efficient.


----------



## flygja (11 Jan 2016)

Eheim classics are the best. Get as many double taps to put between equipment such as heaters, inline CO2, inlets, outlets, etc. It will save you a lot of time during maintenance and they basically last a lifetime. The only problem I have with them is priming. Easy when its just filter and tank. Harder when there are CO2 reactors and chillers in-between! I usually try sucking the outlet first, if that doesn't work then I'll attach a powerhead to the inlet tubing and let it run for a min or two to clear out the trapped air. 

Also if you don't have a 1 day delivery source for the impeller, I'd recommend buying a spare. I've had a few fail in the past.


----------

